# Peripheral atherectomy



## 10marty (Oct 7, 2010)

Could someone please explain to me whether peripheral atherectomy and angioplasty on the same vessel be billed?  I've seen differing responses to questions posted on the site and no 2 answers are the same.  

Does peripheral coding follow the same hierarchy like cardiac caths?

Also if it is dependent on payor, which payors are we talking about?

Most of my coding books seem to skirt the issue.  Any comments would be greatly appreciated.

Marty


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi Marty,
 No angioplasty and atherectomy on the same vessel should not be billed together. There is alot of confusion with these procedures being billed together because the guidelines changed a few years ago. Sometimes Atherectomy is followed by angioplasty in the same lesion. It isnt because the artherectomy failed, the angioplasty is to complete the atherectomy. If you go to the boston scientific website and log onto webcast, you can print off handouts and even listen to a webinar on this subject. If you cant figure out how to let me know its a little tricky.


----------



## 10marty (Oct 8, 2010)

Theresa,

Thanks so much for your insight and knowledge on this as well as the attempted  plasty question.  Have a great w/e.

Marty


----------

